# First Walking stick



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

Here is my very first hand carved walking stick I call this one Pine Trail, measuring at 4 feet long made from oak. ( old broom stick) the top ornament is a carved pine cone, moving down....hand grip diamond cut ( kinda)...and then the twisty part, first one is see true, was going to do it to both sections but after the first one I realised how it made the stick springy so moved on to the vine and leaf section. carved and painted...first for everything. and finally the end with a copper wrap . two coats of varnish and voila.


----------



## DesertLoon (Mar 2, 2019)

Dang, that's spiffy! Nice work.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Very sweet stick, Peterp. Even with a Dremel, that must've taken a while! Oak is hard stuff to carve, I've found.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great looking stick!


----------



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

Thank you Guys, DWW2 yeah i learned alot from that one, first thing is oak is hard...LOL second bring the speed down on the dremel, I have been using it at full throtle and was not understanding why my bits where burning out and sanding drums would tear appart and fly off....well now i now.


----------

